# watch no working after battery replacement



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

I have always changed my own batteries and have never had a problem, whether it was a cheap timex or nicer eta quartz. I recently replaced my battery in two of my trasers (p6502 & p6504), but now both will not work...someone mentioned I might have short the +/- terminals or push a reset button to get the movement started. I was wondering if there is any truth to this? The movement in question in both is a ronda 715. I have never had this trouble before; I need expert advice on if there is some trick involved here or if I should just leave battery replacement to a professional from now on...:thanks


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

spydie fanatic said:


> I have always changed my own batteries and have never had a problem, whether it was a cheap timex or nicer eta quartz. I recently replaced my battery in two of my trasers (p6502 & p6504), but now both will not work...someone mentioned I might have short the +/- terminals or push a reset button to get the movement started. I was wondering if there is any truth to this? The movement in question in both is a ronda 715. I have never had this trouble before; I need expert advice on if there is some trick involved here or if I should just leave battery replacement to a professional from now on...:thanks


First double check you have the correct cell and installation of the cell - IE +/-terminal in proper up or down position. Some watches require an insulator if it is removed it may not work. Last and probably most relevant is some watches require the cell to be shorted to start. with proper watchmaking tools and precautions you would touch one of the open tips of your tweezers to the cell then roll the tweezers so the other tip will contact the metal bridge of the movement creating a short. This should start the movement. 
The caveat to all of this of course is the question - was the cell the culprit or is the movement in need of repair or replacement?


----------

